# Tube mech mod and Fountain V2



## gertvanjoe (27/4/16)

Who has stock of any Tube mech mods and a Fountain v2 , possibly paid via Paypal


----------



## zadiac (27/4/16)

Rather get the Fountain V3. It's better designed.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...ntain-v3-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/4/16)

Did not know about the V3 yet, thanks


----------



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Did not know about the V3 yet, thanks


Did you get a hold of one?


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/6/16)

Yup


Zakariya Baker said:


> Did you get a hold of one?



On it's way here from across the waters


----------



## Zakariya Baker (12/6/16)

I


gertvanjoe said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> On it's way here from across the waters


 I'm contemplating but there's a limitless on FT for $18 so I can't resist that lol


----------

